# 1993 Sentra has NO Power what should I check?



## dennisspeaks (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a 93 Sentra that has no power. When at a complete stop, it takes forever to get going and idles rough, I know nothing about the car except it has 128,000 miles, I got it from a elderly couple today on a gamble. I drove it home, it does not overheat.

Looking for help from other nissan lovers on what to check. Thanks.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Start with a tune-up and clean your IAC (Idle Air Control). Our cars are a little slow (IMO the 1.6 is a little small for the car), but they get good fuel mileage and run well if they are taken care of. Over time things get gummed up and rubber parts get old and crack.

Edit: when you change the plugs, use NGK plugs and nothing else.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, rough idle, low power.......could be a ton of things.
with that low mileage, I would start with the basics. Tune -up, filters, etc.
Can't rule out old gas and/or poor battery and ground connections.


----------



## dennisspeaks (Jul 7, 2012)

According to the couple I purchased it from it had ran out of gas and they put some fresh in it before I came to look at it. I talked them down to $325 and figured I would chance it. The battery kept dying so I brought my own to get it home and charged the original one. Spark plugs looked pretty good, checked the pvc and it rattles. At idle it shakes pretty bad and you can put the pedal to the metal when you take off from a dead start a trike could beat it.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Replace the fuel filter. Something probaly got sucked up and stuck in the filter, there by clogging the filter. Fuel filters are pretty cheap and I believe they are part of a major tune up anyway.

Basically, just give it a tune-up. Only the owner would know when/if one was done.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

well, here's the problem......finding the problem.
It's likely a combination of things that you are going to have to eliminate one at a time.
For example: Is the air filter clogged? No...then is there a tear in the boot leading to the Mass Air Flow sensor? No...does the MAF work correctly? Yes,is the fuel pressure sufficient? Do you have a vacuum leak? Is the Cat plugged? etc,,,,,,,,So , you see the solution is only going to be found by you ! (with a little help from the Nissan fanatics) 
And, oh yeah, a dead injector will cause the problem too.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Dream is right. First things first though, do a tune up! You may have no problems after that.


----------



## dennisspeaks (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sentra no power*

Thanks for all the replies, I will start by doing the least expensive things a tuneup and replace fuel filter, that way I will know what it is or isn't.

Never thought a tear in the boot of the MAF, hopefully it sin't the MAF where it has to be replaced. 

As far as lots of power, I know these cars don't have it and that is not an issue since it's just a winter car for my 17 year old daughter


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Don't forget to set your base idle and timing also. The procedure can be found here: Timing the GA16DE


----------

